# Introduction to a cat!



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

How should I introduce Elza to my parents cat? The cat is at least 6 years old and during that time my parents didn't have a dog. Elza did meet some cats when she was born but not since she's left the breeders house at 8 weeks old. I doubt she remembers... :-\


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

The commands "stay" and "leave it" are essential when it comes to cats. I had Riley in a sit-stay at my friends house while their two cats ran around her. They've only ever been exposed to Riley & she wants a dog, so we've been working on conditioning them. If she can't be put in a stay, bring a crate. Let the cat sniff her in the crate for a while before you let her out. Make sure she is on a leash until you know she won't chase the cat.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes I forgot to mention we defo take the crate with us and I think I'll follow your advice. Seems reasonable to me. :


----------

